# Plug for UsedReelMowers.com



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

I want to start by saying in no way am I being paid to post this -- just a very happy customer.. The website was easy to use and plenty of pictures and videos of the mowers they had available.

I finally decided to upgrade to a greensmower this year after reaching a plateau with my TruCut.. I looked locally for one on Craigslist and Facebook groups, but couldn't find a quality machine.. Stumbled upon usedrealmowers.com and got one off of the "discounted mowers" section.. I thought it was a very very real price for this mower (maybe even a bit too low).

2013 John Deere 220 Ecut hybrid.. 14 blade reel.. It arrived at a local freight dock like 4 days later on a pallet with grass catcher and transport wheels..

Its freaking perfect.. Just needed some lube in the zerks.. A quick tightening of a couple belts and backlap and she cuts perfect..

I could see an immediate difference in going from 0.5 inches on the TruCut to 0.375in on the John Deere and couldn't be happier.. Even my wife (who couldn't care less about the yard) commented, "Wow, what do you do, it looks way better now)> Now on to this summers topdressing/leveling project..

If in the market for a greens mower -- would absolutely recommend them -- it was just too easy, quick delivery, great price for a machine that works just perfect


----------



## pmalecki (9 mo ago)

Good to know. I'm in the market for a used greens mower as well. After a few months I'm looking to upgrade from my McClane. I've been lurking on their site for a while.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

25 year old Toro GM1600's for $3k+..... :shock:

And no Jacobsens? :bd: :lol:


----------



## thelawnlife (9 mo ago)

pricey for sure


----------



## TulsaFan (May 1, 2017)

Sellers market this time of year. Can't fault the pricing if someone's willing to pay it.


----------



## Bombers (Jul 14, 2020)

Not 2018/2019 anymore and if people are willing to buy, expect it to hold or continue to rise for the resellers market.


----------



## DeliveryMan (Mar 1, 2018)

My thought was that I got a machine that worked amazing - needed no work on it to work perfectly - and I paid only ~1700 bucks for a 14 blade greens mower..

Seemed like a good deal to me


----------



## Jyoung538 (7 mo ago)

@DeliveryMan I've been trolling this site for a while. I'm a lawn newb, but have gone down a very deep and consuming rabbit hole this year. Currently still on the rotary game and trying to transition to reel equipment (even bought power rotary scissors)… My question is, if I have no freakin' clue what zerks are, do I have any business buying the JD 180 I've been looking at?!


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Jyoung538 said:


> @DeliveryMan I've been trolling this site for a while. I'm a lawn newb, but have gone down a very deep and consuming rabbit hole this year. Currently still on the rotary game and trying to transition to reel equipment (even bought power rotary scissors)… My question is, if I have no freakin' clue what zerks are, do I have any business buying the JD 180 I've been looking at?!


Sure, because you'll be able to learn about them, and with the internet it's pretty easy to learn with a quick search. If you find a mower you like and it appears to be in good shape, and works for your budget, have at it. Reel mowers aren't some unreasonable and maintenance hungry mowers. It's extremely easy, outside of the cost of entry.


----------



## littlehuman (Jun 10, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Jyoung538 said:
> 
> 
> > @DeliveryMan I've been trolling this site for a while. I'm a lawn newb, but have gone down a very deep and consuming rabbit hole this year. Currently still on the rotary game and trying to transition to reel equipment (even bought power rotary scissors)… My question is, if I have no freakin' clue what zerks are, do I have any business buying the JD 180 I've been looking at?!
> ...


This, 100%. Lawn care can largely be a trial and error game and though daunting, moving up to reel mowing and regular maintenance isn't as scary as it seems. Do they require more care than a rotary? Occasionally, yes. Is it so difficult that the average homeowner couldn't learn? No.

Also, @Jyoung538 zerks are the entry point for grease/lube in reel mowers


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

Jyoung538 said:


> @DeliveryMan I've been trolling this site for a while. I'm a lawn newb, but have gone down a very deep and consuming rabbit hole this year. Currently still on the rotary game and trying to transition to reel equipment (even bought power rotary scissors)… My question is, if I have no freakin' clue what zerks are, do I have any business buying the JD 180 I've been looking at?!


I'm going to give you a contrarian take from what the others are saying. Not necessarily that I'm right/they're wrong, but a different take. I got a JD 180 a few years ago at auction and it's been a challenge ever since. It's very hard to find someone to work on it, and it weighs a ton so it's difficult to move around for maintenance. There are some Youtube channels and other information online, but that kind of help is only going to go so far. While it hasn't been a nightmare, I'm kind of wishing I would have gotten into the reel mowing game with something simpler before jumping to a greensmower.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

Phids said:


> Jyoung538 said:
> 
> 
> > @DeliveryMan I've been trolling this site for a while. I'm a lawn newb, but have gone down a very deep and consuming rabbit hole this year. Currently still on the rotary game and trying to transition to reel equipment (even bought power rotary scissors)… My question is, if I have no freakin' clue what zerks are, do I have any business buying the JD 180 I've been looking at?!
> ...


I agree with much of what you said. I started simple, went off the deep end with buying JD's, Flex's, and 1000's, and then sold them all and are back with a commercial Honda and am just as happy.

I totally needed to get the reels out of my system, however finding someone to sharpen the blades, repeated bad experiences with the local Toro Turf dealer here in North Texas (they would wanted over $1,200 to sharpen the blades and refused to do it unless I paid them for a complete tune up and inspection), and needing something easier to maneuver for my back led me to go back to the rotary that can cut super well at 0.75".

At the end of the day my lawn still looks great and I don't miss the reel mowers at all.


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Regional assistance is a real thing I suspect. If you live in the warmer southern climates or better yet, places with a golf centric area, reel mowers sell well, for good prices and plenty of service options.

I find it more surprising when people claim they need to sharpen their reels so much, it's the furthest from the most important thing, especially is cost is something high like someone quoted at $1200. You could install a new reel and bearing for 1/3 of that every year and come out ahead.

Buy a mower with local support If you can. It's like car brands. I can say for Georgia, it's mostly a toro type of area. Plenty of choices for sure but toro is easier to get stuff for and dealers to help. I do zero maintenance on my toro rotary. I have to atleast backlap and change oil on my GM1600, so maybe I just don't care for my stuff like others feel the need too, and have gotten lucky reel mowing for 3 years or more with my level of maintenance.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> Regional assistance is a real thing I suspect. If you live in the warmer southern climates or better yet, places with a golf centric area, reel mowers sell well, for good prices and plenty of service options.


Well, FWIW, I live one town over from you, and I'm still finding it hard to get service nearby. In fact, I drove past your house just today. Maybe I'm just striking out where I'm looking based on my individual situation, but the larger point is it can be hit-or-miss.


----------



## Jyoung538 (7 mo ago)

Welp, I live in Ohio, have never seen anyone using a reel, and have spent months trying to find local dealers/servicers with no luck. I have been close to pulling the trigger on a 180c or 180e from URM.com but am worried about having a $2k mower I neglect to use because I can't find maintenance. For reference I have 2200sqft of PRG/KBG broken into four sections so smaller seems better. I have considered every popular option and wonder if allett and swardman might be a good middle ground but durability and especially price vs used JD seem like the cons… analysis paralysis…


----------



## atticus (Dec 30, 2021)

@Reelrollers just launched a new feature on their site called grinder finder. It's designed to connect folks with reel services in their area. It's pretty new so it's by no means comprehensive, but it's growing fast and I can see it turning into a valuable resource in the coming seasons.

https://reelrollers.com/grinder-finder/


----------



## FATC1TY (Jul 12, 2017)

Phids said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> > Regional assistance is a real thing I suspect. If you live in the warmer southern climates or better yet, places with a golf centric area, reel mowers sell well, for good prices and plenty of service options.
> ...


If you've still got the JD, shoot me a message and I'll pass along some info for a guy at the golf course who will work on them. They favor Toro but recently had to buy a ride on JD greensmower, so they will probably work on them as well.

But yes, for major fixes and such, it takes some luck, or the right person, and in many cases homeowners are generally overlooked or not allowed to use certain services.


----------



## Phids (Sep 24, 2020)

FATC1TY said:


> If you've still got the JD, shoot me a message and I'll pass along some info for a guy at the golf course who will work on them. They favor Toro but recently had to buy a ride on JD greensmower, so they will probably work on them as well.
> 
> But yes, for major fixes and such, it takes some luck, or the right person, and in many cases homeowners are generally overlooked or not allowed to use certain services.


Thanks, I'll send you a PM.


----------



## enforcerman (Jul 8, 2019)

My country club's mechanic does all the work on my GM1000. Including replacing the engine when it blew.


----------



## cleohioturf (Jul 20, 2020)

Jyoung538 said:


> Welp, I live in Ohio, have never seen anyone using a reel, and have spent months trying to find local dealers/servicers with no luck. I have been close to pulling the trigger on a 180c or 180e from URM.com but am worried about having a $2k mower I neglect to use because I can't find maintenance. For reference I have 2200sqft of PRG/KBG broken into four sections so smaller seems better. I have considered every popular option and wonder if allett and swardman might be a good middle ground but durability and especially price vs used JD seem like the cons… analysis paralysis…


Where in ohio? Im northeast ohio, east side of town. I use a GM1000

They aren't always for sale, but they are around. Lots of golf courses to snoop used equipment. However, I have noticed more and more, these are now on lease programs, so you no longer see stock being sold off locally.

Honestly that lawn size and broken up, a greens mower might be overkill just on maneuverability.


----------

